# Liftgate Rattle



## Kristenl2784 (Apr 18, 2015)

So my liftgate has been rattling for a while now. First I thought it was my license plate so I removed it and took it down my dirt road, and the rattle was still there. It only makes the noise when I'm on a bumpy road. I put the third row down and laid in the back while my friend drove down the dirt road, and that's when I found out what was making the rattle. On the liftgate where the latch part is there's two hard plastic pieces on either side of the latch, and when I close the liftgate and it locks those plastic pieces bounce off the latch creating the annoying rattle. Does anyone know how to fix this? Everything seems pretty tight as well.. 

2012 Nissan Pathfinder Silver Edition V6.


----------



## Kristenl2784 (Apr 18, 2015)

Heres the link to what I'm talking about. It's the white hard plastic that its bouncing off of when it's closed.. This is the actual latch on my pathfinder. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/members/kristenl2784-albums-liftgate-rattle-picture721-capture.html


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

are any cushions or weatherstrip moldings missing or damaged between the lift gate and the body?
is the lift gate hook loop bent of poorly aligned?
it looks like there id dirt in the latch, maybe wash it out and clean/lube it?
if all that's OK, you'll probably have to replace the latch, unless you can take it apart to inspect/repair it, but from your picture, it may not be possible to disassemble it
are there screws on the other side?


----------



## Lekiseka (Sep 19, 2018)

The same thing happened in my 2015 nissan rouge sv , but I was able to adjust the lift gate latch by loosening the three bolts and moving it inward a little bit. I also put a tiny bit of electric tape on the hook. This really fixed the rattling and now it feels like a completely different vehicle.FYI it was driving me nuts. I hope this blog will be helpful to resolving your issue.


----------



## redrogue (Feb 23, 2019)

*Rol*

My 2017 Rogue had this same rattle and it was driving me nuts. I followed LEKISEKA'S advice by making a adjustment to the locking latch and that was the fix. Thanks for the advice


----------



## kflow79 (Mar 11, 2020)

Lekiseka said:


> The same thing happened in my 2015 nissan rouge sv , but I was able to adjust the lift gate latch by loosening the three bolts and moving it inward a little bit. I also put a tiny bit of electric tape on the hook. This really fixed the rattling and now it feels like a completely different vehicle.FYI it was driving me nuts. I hope this blog will be helpful to resolving your issue.


 Was it an easy fix? I found one at a Honda dealership but they're refusing the fix the rattling of the back door. If it's an easy fix, I feel like they would do it to make a sale, no?


----------



## kwayde (Oct 2, 2020)

Kristenl2784 said:


> Heres the link to what I'm talking about. It's the white hard plastic that its bouncing off of when it's closed.. This is the actual latch on my pathfinder.
> 
> Capture


I know I'm a little late to this thread, but I had the same rattle that was driving me crazy. I took the inside cover off the hatch trying to determine where the rattle was coming from. Turns out it's the latch itself. What I did to quiet mine down was to spray a good amount of white lithium grease into the latch assembly between the plastic and metal parts and now the rattle is gone.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kristenl2784 said:


> So my liftgate has been rattling for a while now. First I thought it was my license plate so I removed it and took it down my dirt road, and the rattle was still there. It only makes the noise when I'm on a bumpy road. I put the third row down and laid in the back while my friend drove down the dirt road, and that's when I found out what was making the rattle. On the liftgate where the latch part is there's two hard plastic pieces on either side of the latch, and when I close the liftgate and it locks those plastic pieces bounce off the latch creating the annoying rattle. Does anyone know how to fix this? Everything seems pretty tight as well..
> 
> 2012 Nissan Pathfinder Silver Edition V6.


Those two plastic pieces you're referring, according to your picture, should be one solid piece of plastic. If it's broken in half, there's no way to repair it; it's an integral part of the latch mechanism. Looks like you'll have to replace the latch. You can get one from a Nissan dealer.


----------



## kwayde (Oct 2, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Those two plastic pieces you're referring, according to your picture, should be one solid piece of plastic. If it's broken in half, there's no way to repair it; it's an integral part of the latch mechanism. Looks like you'll have to replace the latch. You can get one from a Nissan dealer.


If you're referring to me, my latch works fine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kwayde said:


> If you're referring to me, my latch works fine.


No, look at my post; I was replying to Kristenl2784.


----------



## Speg (Apr 1, 2021)

Anyone have a part number for this latch? Mine won't latch all of a sudden!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Speg said:


> Anyone have a part number for this latch? Mine won't latch all of a sudden!


What year do you have? The earlier ones were manual latches and the later were automatic.


----------



## Speg (Apr 1, 2021)

2010


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Speg said:


> 2010


Lock assembly-back door, P/N 90502-CY00A MSRP $423.24 (US). Online dealers have it for around $285 (US).


----------



## Speg (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Schmitt (7 mo ago)

I also have a rattle in the lift gate of my 2018 Nissan Rogue. The rattle/squeak happens every time the car goes over a small bump in the road, which is extremely annoying. I was able to have an auto body & collision technician isolate where the nose was coming from. It is located inside of the lift gate toward the top of the door. The cause for the noise maybe that a portion of the modeled metal frame may have separated from part of the door structure and when the car hits a bump the metal pieces hit and cause the noise. Some of the same noise can be reproduced by pushing on the lower corner of the lift gate windows.
I assume there is no solution to this problem, other than replacing the entire lift gate, unless Nissan has a solution.


----------

